
Apt-boto-s3: The fast and simple S3 transport for apt - paulddraper
https://github.com/lucidsoftware/apt-boto-s3
======
moondev
This looks great. I've been using deb-s3 but it's a pain to setup ruby.
[https://github.com/krobertson/deb-s3](https://github.com/krobertson/deb-s3)

~~~
paulddraper
This isn't quite a replacement for deb-s3; it's more a replacement for apt-
transport-s3 or apt-s3.

I would highly recommend aptly for managing apt repos though.
[https://www.aptly.info/](https://www.aptly.info/) Works with S3 too.

------
derricki
Thanks for using standard AWS credential configuration!

~~~
paulddraper
I know, right?

:)

